# Orchard ladder



## coolbrze (Apr 22, 2013)

So it's time to purchase an orchard ladder for pruning tall shrubs & ornamentals. I'm thinking either a 12 or 14'er as the highest vertical standing level on the 14'er is about 10 1/2' which IMO is too high to be standing anyway w/o being tied in, I can't imagine a 16'er... What manufacturer makes the best orchard ladders? Should we get the telescoping front (3rd) leg or fixed leg? What about the hard surface kit? This will prob. be the only one we purchase so buying 2 diff. sizes is out of the question. Anything else to consider? Sherrill Tree sells one made by Stokes (link below), anyone used that & what do you think? Thanks!

Aluminum Orchard Ladder | SherrillTree.com


----------



## rtsims (Apr 24, 2013)

These are the best I have found. I have a 12'er without any of that telescoping hard surface mumbo jumbo and its great. I use it hard and it has held up great. 

Tallman Ladders - Step Up to Quality! Manufacturers of Quality Orchard Picking Ladders. The ladders most preferrred by Growers and Workers. The Tallman tripod orchard ladder - designed and proven for years of trouble-free service. hardware,roofing,la


----------



## Menchhofer (Apr 24, 2013)

Purchased new 12 footer with telescoping 3rd leg. Works great. Would not buy without the adjustable feature. Very versatile. Sherrill as usual, was way too expensive.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 24, 2013)

i used 8'14'16' love them


----------



## treeman82 (Apr 24, 2013)

I've got an 8 and a 12, both stokes. The 12 is great for most things, the 8 rarely gets used. Wouldn't mind getting a 16, but it too would rarely get used. If I was buying another one I would definately get a telescoping leg.


----------



## ATH (Apr 24, 2013)

I have the Keller brand version of a "little giant" (linked) and love it. It is a little heavy, and not quite the reach of a 14' orchard ladder, but it does fit nicely in the back of a pickup. It is adjustable to work on variable slopes and distances from the trunk. If you have it spread evenly like a "regular" step ladder, it is really helpful to be able to go up one side and down the other - reducing the number of times I need to move it when pruning those tall shurbs/small ornamentals.


----------



## nelson727 (Apr 24, 2013)

Saw the telescoping leg on TreeStuff again a few days ago and was thinking I need/want to replace my two ladders that don't have it. Was raised on an apple orchard as a kid. Softly tilled, relatively flat soil-no need for telescoping leg or hard surface kit. Working in varied conditions and on hard surfaces around houses-a big safety advantage in my mind.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a 14' stokes without telescoping leg. Works great for us. I keep it bungeed to the top of the chip truck next to a 20' extension ladder. Get's used often though it is a little too tall sometimes. However, it's amazing for facing tall hedges. 

DO NOT use it to lean against roofs and branches. Once I was too lazy to grab the extension and almost fell when climbing on a roof.


----------



## Ottawatree (Apr 26, 2013)

Ive spent nearly 2000 hours trimmin hedges off orchard ladders and if i can give you a piece of advice, dont ever buy a stokes! EXTREMELY DANGEROUS LADDER! You know when your trying out a tool and you say to yourself 'wow the guy who built this never actually tried it for more than five minutes'. Thats a stokes, the design is sound but needs refinement. The telescoping leg doesn't extend so if you need the leg in a hole your screwed. The restraining cable is too short and when used puts the ladder on such a vertical angle that you can't safely work off it. If you get the sixteen footer like I did it has straps holding the bottom rungs together which are strategically placed so your boot hits them instead of the rung causing you to plummet to the earth. Long story short this ladder was built by an idiot. My guys won't use it and if you want to come to Ottawa ill give it to you cause I don't want the liability from having it around.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 26, 2013)

Ottawatree said:


> Ive spent nearly 2000 hours trimmin hedges off orchard ladders and if i can give you a piece of advice, dont ever buy a stokes! EXTREMELY DANGEROUS LADDER! You know when your trying out a tool and you say to yourself 'wow the guy who built this never actually tried it for more than five minutes'. Thats a stokes, the design is sound but needs refinement. The telescoping leg doesn't extend so if you need the leg in a hole your screwed. The restraining cable is too short and when used puts the ladder on such a vertical angle that you can't safely work off it. If you get the sixteen footer like I did it has straps holding the bottom rungs together which are strategically placed so your boot hits them instead of the rung causing you to plummet to the earth. Long story short this ladder was built by an idiot. My guys won't use it and if you want to come to Ottawa ill give it to you cause I don't want the liability from having it around.



so what orchard ladder do you recomend?

Im in the market as well, need another ladder, im thinking 12 footer


----------



## Ottawatree (Apr 26, 2013)

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> so what orchard ladder do you recomend?
> 
> Im in the market as well, need another ladder, im thinking 12 footer



Falcons are the best I've used so far if you can get one where you are. A 12 foot stokes might not be so bad because I don't think they need those same deadly straps to support the bottom rungs. What are you using the ladder for? We only really ever buy 10's and 16's. Ten footers weigh nothing and handle everything to around the 11 foot mark. The sixteens get used for everything else. The beauty of an orchard ladder is if you need it shorter you just throw the front leg out a little farther and it shortens it up. When I first started out I bought a 10', 12', 14' and 16' ladder. I sold the 12' the first month because it was collecting dust. The fourteen I kept and still use occasionally if I know I won't need to go higher because its way nicer to maneuver. Tens and sixteens used daily.


----------



## Homeowner123 (Mar 16, 2016)

Where abouts did you buy your falcon ladders, I'm in the Ottawa area also.


----------

